# CFB Chlliwack Book



## catalyst (18 Sep 2008)

Found this in the province, thought I'd share (its was an ad)

Remembering CFB Chilliwack: A photo retrospective of the base and the men and women who called it home. 

This limited edition, quality hardcover book will capture history from photos taken by or in posession of current and past Chilliwack residents and military personnel. Your photos will help reserve and relive the 66 year history of the base. This book will become a treasured keepsake for future generations. If you would like to submit photos for ocnsideration or would like to order a book, please call 604 792 9112. 

29.95 - picked up at the Chilliwack Times (31.45, includes 1.50 GST)
38.40 per booked shipped within BC (includes SH)
They go up to 39.95 after 1 OCT

Chilliwack Times - 604 792 9117 or
45951 Trethewey Avenue
Chilliwack BC V2P1K5


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (19 Sep 2008)

Also Seen in the newsprint today

Sherman tank "Caroline" staying in Chilliwack

http://www.canada.com/chilliwacktimes/news/story.html?id=cdff3357-5b80-4112-84b6-5e3004292b72


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2008)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Also Seen in the newsprint today
> 
> Sherman tank "Caroline" staying in Chilliwack
> 
> http://www.canada.com/chilliwacktimes/news/story.html?id=cdff3357-5b80-4112-84b6-5e3004292b72



Ahhh yes, Caroline. She officially moved over onto 39 Bgde's charge yesterday ... two transactions to move Her from 1ASU to CFSME Museum and then from CFSME Museum to 39 Bgde ... she travelled a lot of (virtual) kilometers in about the 10 seconds myself and a very helpful Sup Cpl at 1 ASU spent doing the paperwork on the two opposite sides of the nation while cradeling our phones between our shoulder and ears.

So, if anyone has pics of Her sitting on her Bailey Bridge ... can you post one up?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Sep 2008)

Here is Caroline  sans Bailey from Army News


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Here is Caroline  sans Bailey from Army News



Thanks. Damn that's small though ... I can't open it bigger.  :-[

It'd be awesome if someone could arrange to have Her sparked up and take me for a ride!!  >


----------



## SprCForr (19 Sep 2008)

I tried to lay my hands on her when 1 CER left for Edmonton. It was item #1 on the Regiment "want" list. We ended up with the Centurion that was on the corner by METS/FETS/CETS and the old base gym instead.

When it was ready for placing on the bridge outside the Patton Bldg in Edmonton, my cunning plan for it's "alignment" was kiboshed.

Too bad. It would've made an neat little "inside" joke.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Oct 2008)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> I tried to lay my hands on her when 1 CER left for Edmonton. It was item #1 on the Regiment "want" list. We ended up with the Centurion that was on the corner by METS/FETS/CETS and the old base gym instead.
> 
> When it was ready for placing on the bridge outside the Patton Bldg in Edmonton, my cunning plan for it's "alignment" was kiboshed.
> 
> Too bad. It would've made an neat little "inside" joke.


Jeff,
Something had to be left here on the left coast after the Wack was closed and our Museum went down East. 
The C.M.E. Museum has load's of swag from 6Fd i.e the trench art,furniture etc.
I personally believe that our Museum should still be in the Wack.

We had the most beautiful Base in the whole C.F.,spring along command road,cherry blossom's,the flower's, the aroma's of the flower's.
The kaleidoscope of colours was beyond compare to any Base I have been on since then and even today.

Oh by the way the International University is big flop!
Most of the Base is not being used and is empty.


Nick

Nick


----------



## JackD (26 Oct 2008)

Yeah, a beautiful place - still remember that. but wayyyyyyy too many officers lurking about... but truly a beautiful place. I agree about the museum, it should have been left there, as yes, many of the items were from 6th field (circa 1975 - 82) ... but I guess, the administration would have been a problem - and in times of fiscal restraint.... What's it like now? has more items been added to the collection? Is there a virtual-museum on line?


----------

